# CornerStone Vacation Ownership



## Harmina (Apr 8, 2019)

Has anyone dealt with this organization to deed a Canadian resort back?


----------



## moonstone (Apr 8, 2019)

Did they contact you offering their services? Huge red flag if they did. If they are wanting any type of upfront fee -another red flag. If they are promising to sell your timeshare for you tell them to take their fees out of the proceeds of the sale. I see after a quick google search they are not rated on the BBB. The Cornerstone name was mentioned on a post here on TUG in 2007. ( https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...rnerstone-closings-other-names-as-well.48237/)

If you no longer want your resort ownership have you tried giving it away in the TUG classifieds?


~Diane


----------



## VanX (Apr 8, 2019)

@Harmina - Please be sure to consider giving fellow Canadians a chance on your ownership deal before you decide to deed back through a third party at a cost to you.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 8, 2019)

moonstone said:


> Did they contact you offering their services? Huge red flag if they did. If they are wanting any type of upfront fee -another red flag. If they are promising to sell your timeshare for you tell them to take their fees out of the proceeds of the sale. I see after a quick google search they are not rated on the BBB. The Cornerstone name was mentioned on a post here on TUG in 2007. ( https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...rnerstone-closings-other-names-as-well.48237/)
> 
> If you no longer want your resort ownership have you tried giving it away in the TUG classifieds?
> 
> ...


Thanks Diane for confirming what I suspected. I had done a search on them and noticed they weren't rated with the BBB....they wanted us to meet with them this Saturday.  Yes they offered their services to relieve us of our timeshare. No upfront fees were discussed.  Thanks for the link pertaining to the discussion on TUG from 2007


----------

